# GBAtemp on Wikipedia



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

Maybe a longtime member (or long time staff) could make a wikipedia article on gbatemp.

I would make one myself but i don't feel I have been here long enough.


----------



## Hadrian (May 5, 2010)

Why bother when we have this?

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

the wikipedia article could be made for people who aren't familiar with the site

*and will promote shoptemp*


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

Report your post with that you want doing next time.
Also, GBAtemp has it's own Wiki
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp

GBAtemp don't need no Wikipedia page


Edit: Damn you Fastdrain.


----------



## tj_cool (May 5, 2010)

I doubt a Wikipedia Article would make us more popular
I mean, the only people who'd find the page are people who know the site, at least by name anyway...

What do ya need your title changed to?


----------



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

wikpedia to wikipedia


----------



## tj_cool (May 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> wikpedia to wikipedia


Lol, didn't even see that


----------



## The Pi (May 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha

alot of people think that flashcards and sites like this are illegal

a wikipedia article will prove that there not (but can be used for illegal things(obviously))


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead.
Create it.

I'll edit it if there are any mistakes.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 5, 2010)

If you make an article about this site on wikipedia, it will most likely get deleted as not notable.


			
				The Pi said:
			
		

> alot of people think that flashcards and sites like this are illegal


the is however nintendo ds storage devices


----------



## Rydian (May 5, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> the is however nintendo ds storage devices


That's the article that caused me to choose the cart I did, and eventually lead me here.


----------



## myuusmeow (May 5, 2010)

Are there like rules on there that would keep us from editing the article? I know there's like the person a page is about can't edit their own page etc.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 6, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Are there like rules on there that would keep us from editing the article? I know there's like the person a page is about can't edit their own page etc.


of course not, the whole idea of wikipedia is that anyone can edit.
just try to cite reliable sources


----------



## macgeek417 (May 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same. 
Then again, it is that article that mentioned GBAtemp that is the reason I came here...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

I don't see why it would have any effect. I found GBAtemp looking for ROMs and homebrew. It's one of the first things (if not the first) you'll come across. And I stayed


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2010)

```
[citation needed]
```


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp.net

You guys happy now?
Don't forget to add more information to make that page bigger since I cba.


Edit: Also, people with more than ten edits, upload




this please.


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp.net
> 
> You guys happy now?
> Don't forget to add more information to make that page bigger since I cba.


Huh, you just copied the page I made for Wikitemp?


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Huh, you just copied the page I made for Wikitemp?


Shhhh.
I also changed the links.

It's just a start 
shit you made it, COVER BLOWN. MAN DOWN


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Is it just me or is there something messed up going on with the post times and the emoticons not showing up?


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> post timesChange your timezone?QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ May 6 2010, 08:43 PM) the emoticons not showing up?


If you talking about me, I disabled them for that post.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's nothing to do with the timezone, it's just that the times show up different every time I refresh the page...


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

This article may not meet the general notability guideline. Please help to establish notability by adding reliable, secondary sources about the topic. If notability cannot be established, the article is likely to be merged, redirected, or deleted.
----
This article does not cite any references or sources.
Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed.


WE NEED SOME WORK GOING ON PEOPLE


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Just copypasta the history of GBAtemp in the article itself. It's not like it 'belongs' to anyone.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp.net
> 
> You guys happy now?
> Don't forget to add more information to make that page bigger since I cba.
> ...


Why is the title GBAtemp.net?
Shouldn't it just be GBAtemp? 4chan isn't called 4chan.org on Wikipedia.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 4chan's banner doesn't have .org on it (at least it didn't when I visited it a year ago), whereas GBAtemp's banner has .net on it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't really matter.
The title is about the site. Not the banner.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

No, you're wrong, the banner has a lot to do with the site, because it's supposed to tell you what it's all about.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

I'll move the page to GBAtemp.

Now it's here.


----------



## bdr9 (May 6, 2010)

All right, who added this?


----------



## Arkansaw (May 6, 2010)

most likely will be taken down when the admins notice it....for advertising/promotion of sites, and promotion of piracy

nice try tho


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> All right, who added this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really expect it to be around for long, but it doesn't promote piracy anyway.


----------



## bdr9 (May 6, 2010)

I consider it more of an experiment. I think that if it works it should stay there. It doesn't promote piracy.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Whoever they are"_, they're in Burin, Canada, using "Stentor National Integrated Communications Network" as their ISP, Windows 7, Chrome 4.1.249.1064, and they last viewed this thread on "May 06 15:18:15" US central time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

If we manage to add more useful information...


----------



## Slyakin (May 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy SHI-

Wait... I'm not from Burin.

Who loves Costello?


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait... I'm not from Burin.


"Newfoundland and Labrador", then?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've added your signature so you collect IP address etc of people on GBAtemp, I think that's a little 'naughty'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the IP address from an editor on Wikipedia.


----------



## iFish (May 6, 2010)

Still creepy


----------



## tk_saturn (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of the reasons I disable signatures.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> No, Rydian has a link to his website in his signature. When your browser displays that signature it visits his website, and when it does it tells his server your IP, your browser, ISP, and the URL you are viewing the signature on.
> 
> He's then compared the ip on WiKi, to the IP's that have viewed his signature from this thread. Rydian has that same information for you...
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that (you also quoted my pre-edit post).

I don't really mind that he has the info, as long as he doesn't hack me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like his signature anyway.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 6, 2010)

I revamped the article. The previous revisions were a mess.

GBAtemp is most certainly notable enough to be on Wikipedia, as is almost any site with 200,000+ registered users and this much traffic and influence. The problem is finding secondary sources - if you guys find any in mainstream media, please post it here or add it to the article.

Also, if you cannot adhere to Wikipedia's quality guidelines, you are better off not editing at all.

Also, neutrality. From the looks of it, you guys made this article with the wrong ideas in mind.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 6, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> if you cannot adhere to Wikipedia's quality guidelines, you are better off not editing at all.
> 
> Also, neutrality. From the looks of it, you guys made this article with the wrong ideas in mind.


If you're going to edit, then edit it. But there's no need to trash everyone else as you are doing it.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying, if we want this to happen, then the article needs to leave a good impression.


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> No, Rydian has a link to his website in his signature. When your browser displays that signature it visits his website, and when it does it tells his server your IP, your browser, ISP, and the URL you are viewing the signature on.And I'm getting that info from my server, not my signature.  My signature's not set up to collect information, I've posted the source for it in another thread.  In cpanel you can access your "latest visitors", I simply viewed that page and searched for the IP gotten off of wikipedia, and found it was somebody that had viewed this thread, so I decided to post the info in an attempt to scare off anybody else that would attempt to undermine this operation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace Gunman has had interactive flash in his signature ever since I can remember, so I assumed that rule was meant to stop people that would add disruptive signatures, such as autoplaying music (which mods have taken action against here, while manual music is fine) or other things that would disrupt the board.

My signature averages under 5 KB (2KB or so with a short quote) and is not interactive or musical at all, nor does it collect any info.



And a main thing the article needs is references that aren't on gbatemp, if we want it to avoid deletion in the near future.


----------



## bdr9 (May 7, 2010)

What happened to the infobar on the right of the page? I thought that was useful.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> What happened to the infobar on the right of the page? I thought that was useful.


What infobar?


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why is the title GBAtemp.net?
> Shouldn't it just be GBAtemp? 4chan isn't called 4chan.org on Wikipedia.


Because GBAtemp is 4chan now?
I copied it straight from the WikiTemp which says "GBAtemp.net" and OH! look, it also says it in the banner too.
What a shock.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means the table as on the right side of this page http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave stop trolling the article


----------



## Retal (May 8, 2010)

This is going to get removed on grounds of NN and orphanage.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 8, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave stop trolling the article



Who said what to the where now?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave stop trolling the article


Huh? WTF? What did he do, then?


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> And a main thing the article needs is references that aren't on gbatemp, if we want it to avoid deletion in the near future.We need to do this bros.
> Go Google
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=360748963


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 8, 2010)

If nobody objects I might do some trolling.


----------



## Slyakin (May 8, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> If nobody objects I might do some trolling.


OBJECTION!


...Not really.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ]http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=360748963



Weren't me.  Never edited a wiki in my life.  I reckon it was coolbho.

edit : Any way to get the IP address of whoever edited it in my name?


----------



## Costello (May 9, 2010)

who the heck wrote that "Note: GBATemp faces much traffic everyday, so server down times are very common."
thats completely stupid and wrong


----------



## iFish (May 9, 2010)

Go change it costy


----------



## tk_saturn (May 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Weren't me.  Never edited a wiki in my life.  I reckon it was coolbho.
> 
> edit : Any way to get the IP address of whoever edited it in my name?


No, but from the other post http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...oldid=360604843 I imagine it's someone you are familar with.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if that's who it is then it's alright then. lol


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 9, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wrote much of the article, how could it have been me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

You wrote much of the article, that only makes you more suspicious... But I believe you.

Anyways, it doesn't matter now, everything's fixed and there should be no more worries. Just keep an eye out for the occasional wiki trolls


----------



## Retal (May 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> who the heck wrote that "Note: GBATemp faces much traffic everyday, so server down times are very common."
> thats completely stupid and wrong


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

the right thing to say would be something like:
"GBAtemp has known increasing popularity over the years and regularly faced server/downtime issues" 
though it's been (permanently?) addressed since last autumn.

but I don't think this should be on the wiki page... i mean wtf?


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 10, 2010)

oorrrrr it could alert companies to our presence which could lead to legal troubles....

"Imperial Troops have entered the base!"


----------

